# Can you please help me!



## Questionabouta train7789 (Jan 2, 2017)

Not sure if I am in the right spot or not but I don't know who else to ask... I have searched and looked under ever rock and worded it different and still I can't seem to get anywhere... I am looking for who made this train and where I can get another one my son broke my mother in law's over Christmas and let's just say she ain't happy and on my case to replace it. I have found pictures of it but when I go to look for more info I hit a dead end and I am about ready to pull my hair out from looking at train after train I don't know anything about trains ... All I know is this one is apparently some how involved with nutcrackers thats it so if any of u wonderful people can help me I will for ever be in favor to u and I won't have to deal with the mother in law hampering on me. U can email me at [email protected]


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Questionabouta train7789 said:


> Can you please help me...my son broke my mother in law's over Christmas and let's just say she ain't happy and on my case...


It's got a decidedly LTD feel to it.

But what you really need help with is Grandma throwing a fit that her grandson played with what looks very much like a toy. If it goes that her crap is more precious than time perhaps she should keep her crap and you keep your time.

and slap some glue on it - 2 part epoxy should fix anything.

good luck.


----------



## Questionabouta train7789 (Jan 2, 2017)

I 100% agree with y'all .. there's a reason I call her Satan's mistress.. this darn snowman train is what's going to make me crazy... Or Satan's mistress.... If y'all know any websites I can look at plz let me know thank guys


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Well, it's definitely an ornamental piece. Not something that's done on here since this forum is mostly about running trains.

But you might get lucky and someone on here will recognize it. I wish you luck in your search and with your MIL.


----------



## 4G-Man (Jan 2, 2014)

My grandson has broken several items - oh well, easy come easy go. Now if had been my kids, I'd had probably tore 'em up! 

Did you ask grandma where she got it? Is there no number or name on it?


----------



## Questionabouta train7789 (Jan 2, 2017)

I have asked and she says she can't remember it's been years and the only thing that's on it is a sticker that says made in China lol


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds like she's the twin sister of my late MIL who thought everything she owned was made of gold.
I definitely feel sorry for you, bro, and hope you can fix the "train" to her satisfaction, but doubtful.
Too bad grandchildren aren't more important than "things", right?
Hang in there 'cause this too shall pass.


----------



## Questionabouta train7789 (Jan 2, 2017)

Lucky for me it's my husband step mother and not mine lol I only have to deal with her on holidays and it's sad she is the way she is. But she has always been stuck up and had never liked me... No matter how many times I have said he is 3 if u dont want him to play with a train set let me know now and the thing is she told him he could play with it... After it broke I asked if it could be glued and u would have thought I asked her to eat mud lol


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Let's see now, he's 3 and she told him he could play with it. Seems to me she took responsibility for the accident since she set it up to happen. Why are you responsible?


----------



## Questionabouta train7789 (Jan 2, 2017)

Bc to her him breaking it .. is some how my fault I wasn't watching him close enough. I am telling y'all she ain't right in the head... So after listening to her complain for a good 30 mins she told me not asked told me I will replace it.. so since I didn't wanna go to jail on Christmas or make a scene in front of my children .I just smiled and say of course and this is where I am at now .lol


----------



## 4G-Man (Jan 2, 2014)

What is the broken part and what is it made out of?


----------



## Questionabouta train7789 (Jan 2, 2017)

It's the smokestack and ceramic


----------



## 4G-Man (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh - ya, not good, not good at all.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Super glue! AKA CA. Then tell her to take a hike.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Might try poking around on Ebay. They get a lot of odd things like that train.
Possibly you'll have some good luck to keep Satan's daughter at bay
I do wish you luck, though.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

do a google search on vintage toys at one time I was on two of them trying to find out about a old wagon , but that computer died and I don't have the URL.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

She allowed a 3 year old to play with a vintage ceramic train? And then she's mad because it's broken? Sheesh, I think she's losing it. Don't mean to be harsh, but keep an eye on her.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, I can only offer you moral support, but believe me, I know what it's like to have a difficult MIL. Even my wife (her daughter) complains about her, and a lot of times we have to bend over backwards to avoid things that will be (wrongly) perceived as an insult or slight.

FWIW, my MIL has always maintained that her own children were angels and never misbehaved, even though all 3 children and her own husband disagree. You can't win.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I found one thats sort of similar.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Ceram...hash=item53ff5b7bb6:m:mVSjdpOO2PYlWbhviVfAPgQ


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

A cheap ceramic china decoration purchased unknown years ago. Yeah, that's easy.

Now that you're safely out of the lair, I suggest you just cut her loose.

I had a neighbor who was a raging you-know-what. She would curse at people on the street, and even put nails out on the edge of her lawn because someone inched a tire into her grass. Long story short, after one such shouting match I created a website in her honor and posted the URL on my truck that I parked on the street (I won't post the name of the site but it's no longer up anyway). That was a hit in the neighborhood and town because a lot of people knew her for what she was.

She's dead now 

We went to the viewing and people later asked me "Why?! To drive a stake through her heart?!"


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

BTW. Post the link to the pictures you've found. It will give some place to start looking.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Tom_C said:


> A cheap ceramic china decoration purchased unknown years ago. Yeah, that's easy.
> 
> Now that you're safely out of the lair, I suggest you just cut her loose.
> 
> ...


Tom C;

Love it! Fortunately I never had to live iyt but I love your post! lol :laugh:

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Super glue has many uses*



Bwells said:


> Super glue! AKA CA. Then tell her to take a hike.


 I agree with Bwells. Super glue should hold the smokestack together fine. I've used it to glue ceramic figures successfully. Just line the two pieces up carefully, add a SMALL amount of glue to one broken edge and press the pieces lightly together. Also be aware that this so-called "instant" glue isn't instant on ceramics. Position the train where it can sit undisturbed for at least 1/2 an hour preferably with some form of light clamping (ie.rubber band?) I usually let something like this dry overnight. It gets a stronger bond that way.

One thing super glue does bond instantly is human skin. So be careful when using it. You may want to hold the pieces with tongs rather than hands. At least keep your fingers away from the glue. Think how pleased your "loving relative" would be if you glued yourself to her treasured trinket! 

The ability to glue skin could be useful though. You might want gift her a tube of "super lipstick". That would shut her up!:smilie_auslachen:

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Dentists and Doctors use super glue on to hold skin and other things together. As my dentist explained while gluing me, its the same stuff you buy at the hardware store - it just cost a lot more....


----------

